# Anyone else stuck indoors?



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Just need a rant.

I hate summer. My DH has popped out and I have locked myself indoors to escape the noises of summer. My neighbours (both sides) are playing with their toddlers. I have one side splashing around in a paddling pool and the other side having a family get together with not only her 3 year old but her sisters new born which is currently crying its eyes out. I know I can't stop the world going round but please life give me a break!


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Alotbsl   rant away. You have had a terrible time and I am so sorry for your loss   The sounds of happy life going on, people blissfully oblivious to infertility and loss, can be so isolating. Please be good to yourself xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh *Alotbsl* my heart aches for you  You've been through such a devastating time, it's no wonder you feel as you do. Please don't be too hard on yourself.

I usually love summer but I find myself hiding indoors too atm. I'm dealing with pregnancies 8 and 9 at work.. From the very first all 9 pregnancies have all been announced when I've come back to work after a loss, My family are celebrating another newborn and my friends all have toddlers. It seems there is no escape...even the TV is full babies, children and families!

I really feel your pain and hope it gets better in time. At least knowing the English weather it won't stay sunny for long! Can you may be take you and DH off somewhere, away from it all, even if it's just for a day?

Thinking of you 

Essie xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your replies  
You were right essiejean the sunny weather didn't last long did it.


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Part of the reason we bought this house was that we liked the little backgarden. I foresaw a lot of time spent pottering out there.

I didn't predict that the next door neighbours would have cute but very noisy toddlers and a constant stream of visitors with similar aged kids and their (just as noisy) young parents, who all hang out out there in all weathers.. There's a high fence between our gardens, but you can't avoid the  level of noise - the kids squeling and making happy toddler noise or crying, the parents screaming or squeling at the kids and gossiping loudly while chain smoking. They're not actually horrible neighbours. I just don't want to know...


----------

